# Precyse



## Janders (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Precyse Solutions?


----------



## coderchick (Mar 17, 2010)

I work for them! what would you like to know? I have been with them since May 09 working remotely fulltime. The more you know how to code the more projects you would be on. For as the company itself, I like working for them.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 17, 2010)

coderchick said:


> I work for them! what would you like to know? I have been with them since May 09 working remotely fulltime. The more you know how to code the more projects you would be on. For as the company itself, I like working for them.



i noticed on their site they only want AHIMA certs, were you able to get a job with CPC?


----------

